# ISOM Carpet Bombing



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Havanitascigars really hit me big time with a very nice ISOM Bomb.
Until today I have only had one ISOM and now I have 4!
Included are:

-Monte #2 (at the top of my wish list)
-Ramon Allones Habana
-Sancho Panza ISOM
-"R" 1845 Habana
-Tatuaje Brown label (the lone non-ISOM)

Thank you so much Derek. This was great to receive these. I was wondering when the next time would be when I would enjoy a ISOM and now I have a few to pick from. I think I will be saving the Monte for the birth of my child.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Stupendous selection!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

oh wow great cigars


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Damn -- did Ian hit you with some them there ISOM today as well--Nice looking chocolates!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy shite!! Now thats a hit!! If thats torture then chain me too the wall!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble:wow isom bomb very nice


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

ohhh
nice hit
those look so good
lucky guy!
well you do deserve it


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice...love the monty#2


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You got the smokes now go buy the Beer!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice line-up you have there. Excellent job Derek!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet...nice hit...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats freakin outstanding ISOMs always a good hit


----------



## mrwooly (Jan 31, 2008)

I hereby proclaim myself as officially jealous!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

bombs are landing ever where....nice hit.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Just a FYI more than likely your "R" is a Vegas Robaina Famosos, only reason I say more than likely is that "famosos" is the size. It is definitely a Vegas Robaina and a good stick!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I am glad I could grant your wish(list). Enjoy!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are some of the finest chocolates I've seen this year....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very impressive hit - meant to inflict major pain!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Incredibly generous...


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice - I'm sure you'll enjoy them


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome, they are some great ISOM's. Vegas Robaina make some great stogies


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I drip with jealousy. Great looking sticks.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

wowsers! nice hit! enjoy those, and now you can say you have had 5 lol!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. Enjoy them.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Incredible ISOM bomb. Well-deserved!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's a first class smacking, right there. Verry verry nice hit!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

That VR is sure to be tasty!


----------

